# Albino pet python kills two-year-old



## News Bot (Jan 1, 2011)

THE pet python that strangled a two-year-old girl in Sumter County, Florida, 18 months ago hadn't been fed in about a month and had escaped from its tank 10 times since its last meal - a road-kill squirrel, according to newly released documents.

*Published On:* 01-Jan-11 04:16 PM
*Source:* AP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats horrible


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 1, 2011)

Stupid owners, its their fault. Poor child.


----------



## Reffy (Jan 1, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Stupid owners, its their fault. Poor child.


 Agreed


----------



## python_boy (Jan 1, 2011)

i agree with snakes123 that is just so said and horrible


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 1, 2011)

Christ there are some idiots in this world! Poor snake and the child have to die for the stupidity of those two chuckleheads!


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 1, 2011)

if it keeps escaping... get a better tank... or better yet dont keep the animal in the first place.. dumb ppl


----------



## snakelover33 (Jan 2, 2011)

it's the owners fault if they had fed it this wouldnt of happened!!


----------



## falana1 (Jan 2, 2011)

so bloody true snakelover33.
it not the aniamal fault if cant afford to fed your aianml dont have them


----------



## rio_rat (Jan 3, 2011)

far out.. maybe if theyd fed it and housed it their child and snake would be alive.. i hate it when animals and/or kids have to pay for the mistakes that others make- especially when they should know better. roadkill squirrel.. *******!


----------



## Torah (Jan 5, 2011)

pythonpac said:


> Agreed


 
DBL Agreed !


----------



## hansel1313 (Jan 5, 2011)

They should be held acountable for manslaughter!!!

There fault +10...


----------

